# Need Help with a Cleveland Badge?



## fordsnake (Mar 5, 2014)

I recently picked up a “Cleveland” diamond frame, but it’s missing the badge!!!  I’m not sure if it’s a Lozier or a Pope build? But I do know it’s a Cleveland? 

How? The crank/sprocket assembly is the Cleveland signature chainring with 4 bolts and a ring of tiny holes surrounding the crank arm. Plus the fork is a Cleveland…and lastly, the head tube has 4 holes; 2 inches high, by 1 inch across…perfectly aligned to match a Cleveland head badge…so I thought?

I was fortunate to locate a badge, but its measurements are different from my head tube – the holes on this badge measures 2.5 inches high, by 1.5 inches across?  That sucks!

Does anyone know if Cleveland had different badge sizes, pertaining to year or models? 

Were smaller or larger badges used after ABC got their hands on the Lozier & Co., or after Pope bought out ABC in 1904? Or perhaps when Pope Mfg. transitioned and became the Westfield Mfg. Co? 

I’ve done some research and discovered when H.A. Lozier owned the Cleveland company, he had 4 factories operating at the same time: Toledo, Ohio; Thompsonville, CT; Westfield, Mass and Toronto, Ontario. Do you think different size badges were used at different factories?






I’m perplexed, but thirsty for more information…if you have a Cleveland in your stable with a badge…can you kindly measure the distance between the badge holes and share it, plus its year...it would be much appreciated. 





Thanks, Carlton


----------



## gtflyte (Mar 5, 2014)

Below picture of 1925



next picture 1928



Both years  measure the same 




Width 30MM
Heigth 52MM
Thanks GT

Still looking saginaw powerbike drive belt cover


----------



## locomotion (Mar 12, 2016)

fordsnake said:


> I recently picked up a “Cleveland” diamond frame, but it’s missing the badge!!!  I’m not sure if it’s a Lozier or a Pope build? But I do know it’s a Cleveland?
> 
> How? The crank/sprocket assembly is the Cleveland signature chainring with 4 bolts and a ring of tiny holes surrounding the crank arm. Plus the fork is a Cleveland…and lastly, the head tube has 4 holes; 2 inches high, by 1 inch across…perfectly aligned to match a Cleveland head badge…so I thought?
> 
> ...





did you ever figure out your badge situation?  what exactly are the measurements of the headbadge you are looking for?

just a little correction, for the Canadian made Cleaveland, the city should read:  Weston, Ont.   not Westfield
prior to 1917, the city would of been Toronto, Ont.


----------

